# und wie fühlt es sich an als jüngster Benjamin?



## Lianta

Hola  

Estoy con una traducción del alemán al español, pero hay una frase que no entiendo muy bien; es la siguiente: 

Warum übernehmen Erstgeborene Verantwortung - *und wie fühlt es sich an als jüngster Benjamin?*

¿Por qué los primogénitos asumen la responsabilidad y cómo...? 

Las dos oraciones forman parte de un texto que habla sobre la fraternidad. 

Mi gran problema es que no sé a qué se refiere ese "es", ni el papel de la preposición an: no sé si es que el verbo es separable y es anfühlen o si an tiene significado propio... La verdad, es que no tengo ni idea. He encontrado en el diccionario Langenscheidt que "fühlen sich als" es dárselas de o creerse algo, pero el an me descoloca :S

¿Me puede alguien echar una mano por favor?


----------



## Sepia

Ah, ich musste es schon mehrmals lesen bevor ich die Frage verstand - ich entdecke heute zum ersten Mal, dass die Ausdrucksweise "was besonderes" ist. 

Es ist so - wenn man fragen würde

Wie fühlt sich den der jüngste Benjamin?

dann müsste, dieser jüngste Sohn sich so direkt und persönlich angesprochen fühlen, dass er müde ist, lust auf ein Bier hat, bald Urlaub braucht etc.

Das will der Fragende aber gar nicht wissen.

mit "wie fühlt ES sich als" fragt er nach Empfindungen, die speziell mit dieser Situation zu tun hat. In diesem Fall, dass er der jüngste Sohn ist. 

Anderes Beispiel - Kollege fragt mich: "Hast du mal gekifft" (?Ya has fumado el hasisch?)

Ja, öfter.

Wie fühlt ES sich an? (ES = das allgemeine Gefühl beim Kiffen)


----------



## Lianta

Vielen Dank, Sepia .


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

confirmo la interpretación de Sepia. En castellano sería más o menos:

_¿Qué se siente al ser el más joven, el benjamín?_

_anfühlen _es verbo separable (la colocación del _an _puede confundir, puesto que no siempre va al final). El verbo quiere decir _befühlen_, _fühlend untersuchen,_ es decir_, _tastar, "palpar", intuir a través de emociones (empáticamente, digamos, pero no es preciso), sobre el estado de alguién o de una situación particular. 

Interesante (e importante) es notar lo que dice precisamente Sepia: se trata de explorar el estado de alguien o de algo a  partir de la emoción que posee a la persona o al evento (no nos prenguntamos sobre la persona o el evento en sí). Nos preguntamos sobre aquello que embarga, que acahece sobre uno. En otras palabras, se trata de algo *externo* (mucha atención con esto), *nada *tiene que ver aquí la subjetividad de la persona, ni su interioridad o sus sentimientos (al menos no es la prioridad de la compresión). Se trata de explorar el evento emocional mismo (no la persona donde tal emoción acahece). Por ejemplo: 

_Man fühlt es ihm an, dass er froh ist.  _

En sentido estricto, nos preguntamos sobre la Alegría _am Beispiel von _aquel que está alegre (y no viceversa). Si se traduce siempre literalmente y mecánicamente, NUNCA se van a notar estos particulares. En este sentido _fragt man nach Empfindungen, die speziell *mit dieser Situation* zu tun haben. _Esta diferencia es importante. Toda la lengua alemana esta repleta de este tipo de _Nuance_. Lingüisticamente esto se puede demostrar rápidamente si notamos el uso del _es _impersonal en la frase, del dativo (!) como del uso del prefijo verbal _an _(exterioridad con contacto) y eventualmente a través del prefijo colectivo Ge- (*Ge*-fühl). 

El _sich _en la forma _sich anfühlen_ quiere decir lo mismo, pero esta vez eres tú misma la que se expone heroicamente al evento (externo) emocional, para después expresar "qué fue" (_ein Gefühl (von etwas) vermitteln_). No olvidemos que no todo es expresable y se puede morir en el intento: las emociones (en alemán) son cosa seria y su lengua lo expresa claramente


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> _¿Qué se siente ser el más joven, Benjamin?_


 
Casi... 

¿Qué se siente al ser el más joven, el benjamín?

El problema radica en la redundancia de la frase alemana... als jüngster Benjamin.

Aquí sobra el *jüngster*... o falta *una coma y un als*, puesto que el benjamín es el más joven. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

> ¿Qué se siente al ser el más joven, el benjamín?


_al ser_ el más joven es mejor. 

_¿Qué se siente al ser el más joven, *el b*enjamín? _


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> _al ser_ el más joven es mejor. _El benjamín_, con artículo, me suena un poco raro ErOrtto.


 
Que no... el benjamín, el más pequeño, el más joven... no el nombre propio (sería con mayúscula inicial). 



> *benjamín**, na**.*
> (Por alus. a _Benjamín_, hijo último y predilecto de Jacob).
> *1. *m. y f. Hijo menor y por lo común el predilecto de sus padres.
> *2. *m. y f. Miembro más joven de un grupo.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Ese *Benjamin* de la frase alemana tampoco es el nombre propio... 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Geviert

Aja. Interesante. No conocía ese uso en ambas lenguas. ¡Gracias!


----------



## ErOtto

Geviert said:


> Aja. Interesante. No conocía ese uso en ambas lenguas. ¡Gracias!


 
Y no sólo en estas. 

Que yo recuerde, también en francés e italiano.



> (Por alus. a _Benjamín_, hijo último y predilecto de Jacob).


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## kunvla

Geviert said:


> En sentido estricto, nos preguntamos sobre la Alegría _am Beispiel von _aquel que está alegre (y no viceversa). Si se traduce siempre literalmente y mecánicamente, NUNCA se van a notar estos particulares. En este sentido _fragt man nach Empfindungen, die speziell *mit dieser Situation* zu tun haben. _Esta diferencia es importante. Toda la lengua alemana esta repleta de este tipo de _Nuance_. Lingüisticamente esto se puede demostrar rápidamente si notamos el uso del _es _impersonal en la frase, del dativo (!) como del uso del prefijo verbal _an _(exterioridad con contacto) y eventualmente a través del prefijo colectivo Ge- (*Ge*-fühl).



No estoy seguro de si te entiendo bien, es decir, si te refieres a la frase del título o a la tuya, pero por el "nos preguntamos sobre la Alegría..." creo que sí hablas de la del título, entonces el pronombre "_es_" es el nominativo pues que desempeña la función del sujeto en dicha oración.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Hola Kunvla,

me refiero al ejemplo del texto. La coma de la frase que subrayas en azul quiere decir: _(si notamos el uso) del dativo,... 

nos preguntamos_ es Autorenplural.


----------

